# BIGGEST RED BELLIES IN CAPTIVITY.



## RB 32

...


----------



## sprfunk

Those are some massive reds, do you have a full tank shot?


----------



## blazednosferatu

Biggest in captivity? Proove it, why dont you measure your largest one and take a pic to proove you really have a 15 inch red belly in captivity! Cmon man.........


----------



## Citizen

Big reds, kinda chubby? but huge nonetheless.


----------



## pirayaman

looking good man weres this at the zoo if its you tank please please post a full tank pic


----------



## Dezboy

holy hell they are some large pygos


----------



## jdk79

Are those pictures from the Cleveland zoo?? I went there a few summers back and they had the biggest reds I have ever seen in person or on here. So unless thats where you snapped them I doubt yours are the biggest.


----------



## jmax611

rb 32 and trigga


----------



## Chapz

Thats right. Send the update. what the heck are they eating. My dog is missing.
Hmmmm Suspiscious?


----------



## LOON

blazednosferatu said:


> Biggest in captivity? Proove it, why dont you measure your largest one and take a pic to proove you really have a 15 inch red belly in captivity! Cmon man.........


RB32 doesn't say they are his, they are fat though.


----------



## Leasure1

yes these fish are his....in a 300 gallon in his house. He does have the biggest fish I have ever seen. Anyone who does not belive these are his fish is a retard. Why would he lie? Trust me, there is no reason for him to lie, there is much contravercy over how he keeps his fish. And the diet that he provides, but it is his choice and his fish. Personaly, I think his fish look good in these pics. I have seen some pics that look like they were photoshoped because the fish were so thick, like 4-5" thick, but who knows. Looks to me like they have been put on a diet since then..

Anyway.....nice fish RB32.....always a pleasure to take a look into your tank

last I knew they were a solid 13" on the biggest fish last year. Most likely they are as big as he says. He doesn't care what you or I think....so don't try to keep telling him they are fat


----------



## notaverage

Nice FULL TANK shot PLEASE


----------



## Leasure1

and don't ask for a full tank shot.......he won't show you. He likes to keep his sh*t a secret!


----------



## eiji

those are massive...


----------



## piranawick

Leasure1 said:


> and don't ask for a full tank shot.......he won't show you. He likes to keep his sh*t a secret!


I dont get it, you should be proud to show them off....these are like teaser shots


----------



## Leasure1

It's more to keep you in suspence


----------



## piranawick

Leasure1 said:


> It's more to keep you in suspence


Im thinking....a hoax...personal opinion


----------



## Leasure1

you are wrong! It's not a hoax....and as long as you have been on p-fury, I'm surprised you haven't heard of RB32 previously.


----------



## piranawick

Leasure1 said:


> you are wrong! It's not a hoax....and as long as you have been on p-fury, I'm surprised you haven't heard of RB32 previously.


Oh I've heard and seen the legendary Fat p's, but it's always the same pics with no real concept of size.


----------



## odyssey

do look a bit thinner, but whenever i see pics of these fish i cant help but find their shape funny!


----------



## eiji

i dunno bout the size of them but IMO these are way better than what he posted before(top view pics)


----------



## curly

They do look a bit thinner than the last time I saw pics of them. Better looking now imo. Good work getting Reds to that size.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Here we go again









15"...doubtful but without anything to compare he can say they are 20" and no one can dispute it. They certainly are large...but the body is so out of proportion to the head...not something I would want to see in my tanks.


----------



## Citizen

They remind me of the Michelin Man in piranha form. Ugly, Fat, but you cant help but like them for some reason.


----------



## barbianj

> It's more to keep you in suspence


Why?


----------



## odyssey

barbianj said:


> It's more to keep you in suspence
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

pretty much sums it up.


----------



## Leasure1

I don't know why....thats just how he is. Same with back when he posted pics of his dog, only posted a head shot, but wouldn't provide a full body shot.

For the record, I have seen a full tank shot from this fella. His fish & tank are huge.


----------



## Hater

> Oh I've heard and seen the legendary Fat p's, *but it's always the same pics with no real concept of size*.


Same old crap different day. How can we make an educated guess of the size of the fishes if we can't get a full tank shot? If his fishes are really this big, then why do you need suspense? I would think that seeing the actual size of the fishes( if they really are 15" like he claims) would create enough suspense and shock.

For those of you that are new here, don't be mislead. RB 32 has claimed his fishes were over 14" for years now but has never shown proof of it. This is why some of the older members of the forum come down on him so hard.

I've for one have never seen a Red Belly over 12" and if RB 32 Red Belly are really the size he claims, then I would be amazed.

I believe RB 32 Red Belly's are the example of what a Red Belly is *not* suppose to look like.

Hater


----------



## StryfeMP

I can see one of those fish on my dinner plate...


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## sprfunk

Hater said:


> Oh I've heard and seen the legendary Fat p's, *but it's always the same pics with no real concept of size*.
> 
> 
> 
> Same old crap different day. How can we make an educated guess of the size of the fishes if we can't get a full tank shot? If his fishes are really this big, then why do you need suspense? I would think that seeing the actual size of the fishes( if they really are 15" like he claims) would create enough suspense and shock.
> 
> For those of you that are new here, don't be mislead. RB 32 has claimed his fishes were over 14" for years now but has never shown proof of it. This is why some of the older members of the forum come down on him so hard.
> 
> I've for one have never seen a Red Belly over 12" and if RB 32 Red Belly are really the size he claims, then I would be amazed.
> 
> I believe RB 32 Red Belly's are the example of what a Red Belly is *not* suppose to look like.
> 
> Hater
Click to expand...

They do look a lot better though...


----------



## a-ronn

Im not here to doubt you RB32 your fish are massive i want a full tank shot though not to proove anything ive just never seen a 3000 gallon home Aquarium with piranhas in it. That is my dreamm !!!! how much did the tank cost ?


----------



## Grosse Gurke

a-ronn said:


> Im not here to doubt you RB32 your fish are massive i want a full tank shot though not to proove anything ive just never seen a 3000 gallon home Aquarium with piranhas in it. That is my dreamm !!!! how much did the tank cost ?


300 gallon tank.


----------



## Hater

a-ronn said:


> Im not here to doubt you RB32 your fish are massive i want a full tank shot though not to proove anything ive just never seen a 3000 gallon home Aquarium with piranhas in it. That is my dreamm !!!! how much did the tank cost ?


Ronn I believe his tank is 300gl not 3000 but maybe I'm wrong.



> I can totally understand why most people won't believe me, it is because it has just never been done before and that is why people have hard time believing me but I understand that 100% and it's cool with me..I know what I got and that's what counts.


I don't get it? If I was the first one to accomplish anything in this hobby, I would want everyone to know and would go out of my way to prove it.

Not asking you to take your fish out of your tank, just a full tank shot so that the members of the forum can make educated guesses.

And I don't doubt that you could get your fishes that big. With all the information we have on nutrition, water maintenance and all the good stuff in this forum, anything is possible.

Hater


----------



## blazednosferatu

Lol suspense for what? Never shows full tank shots, never has measured and photographed his fish. Its always the excuse, " I dont need to proove it cuz i know how big they are". Sorry for being kinda a hater but ive never been impressed with rb32s fish and hes never goin to proove nothing to us cuz he thinks he doesnt need too, well then rb32 stop posting pics and saying they are 14" 15" fish and expect us to believe you!


----------



## face2006

Nice, RBP's very very impressive. look to be in better shape from last time.














good sh!t bro. Damn it's a gang bang fest, guy gets slammed for showing his p's








..


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## a-ronn

My bad was skimming threw read it wrong get a feedin vid up that would be crazy


----------



## mulrooneyryan

your fish look like sh*t


----------



## CichlidAddict

Judging by the pics above, they're about 13".
Someone with photoshop can probably merge the 2 pics to be more accurate.


----------



## piranawick

RB 32 said:


> This pic is from a while back, but atleast you can get an idea of the size here..
> 
> The bucket is 15 1/2 inches across..


See this is why I always say HOAX....you never have a ruler and fish in the pic..Why not take one pic with the ruler above the fish in the bucket ......who's saying thats the same bucket? It's an old pic, all I'm saying is you could take a pic of your tank with a ruler in front...CASE CLOSED


----------



## Citizen

That fish looks like about 10" in those pics. When you compare where the fish is in the bucket, and how the second shot is from a greater distance, i dont think that fish is any larger than 10". However it looks a solid 3" wide.


----------



## blue23

CichlidAddict said:


> Someone with photoshop can probably merge the 2 pics to be more accurate.


here you go.


----------



## piranawick

blue23 said:


> Someone with photoshop can probably merge the 2 pics to be more accurate.


here you go.
[/quote]
that still doesn't prove anything....you need the ruler and p in the same pic.


----------



## locust

that pic makes the fish 12 ins, theres big difference between 12ins and 15ins , a 15 ins rhom is can be double the weight of a 12incher


----------



## face2006

Dude, I wanna see a pic of your 16" x-ing rhom... That would be kool to see also. RB32 don't stress it man.


----------



## piranawick

face2006 said:


> Dude, I wanna see a pic of your 16" x-ing rhom... That would be kool to see also. RB32 don't stress it man.


1 6" Xingu....good try though


----------



## face2006

piranawick said:


> Dude, I wanna see a pic of your 16" x-ing rhom... That would be kool to see also. RB32 don't stress it man.


1 6" Xingu....good try though








[/quote]

good try on what?... ohhh 1-6" got ya...I thought you had a 16" for real.


----------



## bob351

Citizen said:


> That fish looks like about 10" in those pics. When you compare where the fish is in the bucket, and how the second shot is from a greater distance, i dont think that fish is any larger than 10". However it looks a solid 3" wide.


maybe this will clearly it up he is over 13", i have seen a full tank show a while back and pics with rulers he should have nothing to prove he isn't lying about the sizes of his fish, they may be .5 inch or so of from what the pic shows but 10" u have to be kidding open up your eyes sure the angle is different but that wont affect it drastically seeing as the distance wasnt far off


----------



## piranawick

bob351 said:


> That fish looks like about 10" in those pics. When you compare where the fish is in the bucket, and how the second shot is from a greater distance, i dont think that fish is any larger than 10". However it looks a solid 3" wide.


maybe this will clearly it up he is over 13", i have seen a full tank show a while back and pics with rulers he should have nothing to prove he isn't lying about the sizes of his fish, they may be .5 inch or so of from what the pic shows but 10" u have to be kidding open up your eyes
View attachment 158328

[/quote]
What im trying to get at is this has al been discussed in a previous thread...Who's saying they are the same size buckets? I dont see what the deal is to take a dated pic of your tank with the ruler in front.


----------



## bob351

it has been discussed many times well any time he posts them :laugh:


----------



## piranawick

bob351 said:


> it has been discussed many times well any time he posts them :laugh:


Exactly it's the same old 2 bucket photo...for how much harassment the guy takes you think would just put an end to it.......Unless he gets a rise out of this??????


----------



## maknwar




----------



## piranawick

maknwar said:


> View attachment 158329


hahaha...well put


----------



## bob351

:laugh: nice pic


----------



## Moondemon

I believe those p's are around 15''... 
Don't all fishes grow till their death ? If so, why would one stop growing to exactly 12'' ?


----------



## Piranha Guru

I'll play the devil's advocate here...I don't really care how big RB's p's are anyway. I've always thought they were too fat, and that the diet he had them on wasn't healthy. Bellies look like they have stretch marks through the red area.

Everybody take the pictures he just posted of the infamous buckets. Download them (see for yourselves). Blow them up a a few hundred percent (try 200, 300, 400, and 500) and check out the pixelation around the p and around the tape measure. Compare that to the pixelation on the rest of the bucket. Notice anything??? I'm particulary curious as to how the pixels don't seem to match up around the p and the tape and how the tape changes sizes after the 1" mark. I'm no photoshop expert, but seems kind of odd to me...is it a camera aberration? I don't know...just curious I guess.

Since he seems to enjoy the controversy, I figure I'd help keep his thread alive.


----------



## RB 32

".


----------



## bob351

there are reds at zoo's over 12" plus not every p keeper in the world is on piranha fury , just like people say rtc's will get over 4 feet some dont even get over 2.5 and even in huge tank, and then some get well over 4 feet so it depends on the fish and its genetics and water quality and food and all that fun stuff plays into it







post some more pics rb your fish look much thinner and still look great


----------



## maknwar

RB 32 said:


> I believe those p's are around 15''...
> Don't all fishes grow till their death ? If so, why would one stop growing to exactly 12'' ?


It's because no one has ever seen a regular red-belly pass the 12 inch mark...and this is why they don't want to believe me...but I will tell you one thing, if you know what you are doing and never neglect your fish it is 100% possible to get them over 12".
[/quote]

Thats the point. NO ONE has seen any RB over 12". So it doesnt matter if you do or you dont have a 15" RB, no one is going to believe you until they see it in person.


----------



## curly

For what its worth (not much probably), I had a Red which was 9 years old and was 10.5".


----------



## barbianj

"BIGGEST RED BELLIES IN CAPTIVITY."

I say, to lay claim to this title, on the world's largest piranha website, that there should at least be one out of water measurement, with the ruler right next to the fish. Otherwise, it is safe to say that RB 32 has some pretty darn big piranhas, and leave it at that.


----------



## Grosse Gurke

bob351 said:


> That fish looks like about 10" in those pics. When you compare where the fish is in the bucket, and how the second shot is from a greater distance, i dont think that fish is any larger than 10". However it looks a solid 3" wide.


maybe this will clearly it up he is over 13", i have seen a full tank show a while back and pics with rulers he should have nothing to prove he isn't lying about the sizes of his fish, they may be .5 inch or so of from what the pic shows but 10" u have to be kidding open up your eyes sure the angle is different but that wont affect it drastically seeing as the distance wasnt far off
View attachment 158328

[/quote]
Sorry...but the angle you are looking at doesnt even come close to representing the size of the fish. It is like the pictures of someone holding a fish at arms length toward the camera...and using the person to gage how large the fish is. It just isnt accurate.

The fish are large....but there is no way to use those pictures to make even an educated guess.


----------



## Leasure1

I still think that RB32 is being honest.....and his fish are huge. They may not be 15"...But I gurantee that atleast 1 of his reds is a SOLID 14". You people kill me with this whole photoshop bullshit.

RB32....just take some new pics, with a tape, non photoshoped, and get a full tank shot. I want to see you rub this amazing feat in all these little goobers faces.


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## AKSkirmish

RB 32 said:


> OK give me a few minutes I will pull the fish out of water and then I will put a ruler next to it how is that?
> 
> It won't be easy with the fish trashing around but I will do it.











It's all we ask.......


----------



## Leasure1

see.....rb32 is the man. I can't wait. Maybe one of you dorks should ask him where he lives so that you can go over and make sure he isn't going to use a rubber tape measure!


----------



## barbianj

> make sure he isn't going to use a rubber tape measure!


Good idea.

And no stretchin' the fish, either!


----------



## Piranha Guru

Leasure1 said:


> make sure he isn't going to use a rubber tape measure!
> 
> 
> 
> Good idea.
> 
> And no stretchin' the fish, either!
Click to expand...

We'd be able to tell...they'd look skinnier!


----------



## ICEE

hey RB where u been>?

ALways a pleasure to see pics of ur monsters.,.. more plz?


----------



## RB 32

...


----------



## AKSkirmish

RB 32 said:


> Ok it's a little over 13 inches..


Truelly a f*cking beast man....
Thanks for the pics....


----------



## Piranha Guru

More like 12"...big old lumpy bastard!


----------



## Leasure1

haha.....there you go. The biggest red belly in captivity that was RAISED in a HOME aquarium from babies. Good job. Although not 15" yet...these fish are still young. I know you can do it. Share with us again bro. Excellant job!



BioTeAcH said:


> More like 12"...big old lumpy bastard!


^^^OBVIOUSLY BLIND!


----------



## bob351

even with the pics people still will deny







thats a monster of a fish with surprising colours for a 13" red


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Leasure1 said:


> More like 12"...big old lumpy bastard!


^^^OBVIOUSLY BLIND!
[/quote]
Looks more like 12" to me as well...but I am old and quite possibably blind.









Is this the fish that was 15" or a smaller one?


----------



## Piranha Guru

Leasure1 said:


> More like 12"...big old lumpy bastard!


^^^OBVIOUSLY BLIND!
[/quote]

I know you are....the front obviously doesn't line up with the end of the tape and remember, TL is measure from the top jaw, not the lower jaw (check out OPEFE). I'll give him 12.5...it still is just over 12 and not just over 13. Must be one of the little ones.

Annyhow, I could give 2 shits if it is 15" or 5" (I said that before), the fact of the matter is it is overweight. I just love how people OVER estimate the size of their fish all the time and brag about how BIG they are and get all defensive when you suggest otherwise...must need to compensate for something. If someone told me my p's looked smaller, I'd say "that's possible", but how do they LOOK?


----------



## barbianj

You actually did it! I gotta hand it to ya for standin up.







Congratulations!


----------



## Leasure1

Anyone else got reds this big...if so...post your pics.....as of now...RB32 has the award for longest fattest red belly. Way to go RB32!!!


----------



## marmot

Jesus h christ, those are some fat pygos. You feed them straight lard?


----------



## RB 32

Grosse Gurke said:


> More like 12"...big old lumpy bastard!


^^^OBVIOUSLY BLIND!
[/quote]
Looks more like 12" to me as well...but I am old and quite possibably blind.









Is this the fish that was 15" or a smaller one?
[/quote]
The fish is definitely a solid 13 inch fish I know that for sure, but I knew some one would come in and say other wise..I don't care it's ok with me tho..

This was the fish I was saying 14-15 inches but there are 3 reds in there that look to have the same length as this one but are not as tall and thick as this one..


----------



## Piranha Guru

Leasure1 said:


> as of now...RB32 has the award for longest *fattest* red belly. Way to go RB32!!!


----------



## ICEE

RB 32 said:


> Ok it's a little over 13 inches..


howd u get him out of the tank?

is that the smallest or largest one?


----------



## Leasure1

big boned...and proud of it!...I like em' thick! JuIcY~~~(!)

my fish that is


----------



## Grosse Gurke

RB 32 said:


> The fish is definitely a solid 13 inch fish I know that for sure, but I knew some one would come in and say other wise..I don't care it's ok with me tho..


That is part of the problem with posts like this. If you say anything negative then it looks like it is an attack. I am being totally honest when I say "to me"...with that picture and the angle of the ruler and fish....the fish looks more like 12". Just because I dont like the look of your fish or agree with your feeding methods...doesnt mean I am trying to say your fish are smaller then they are...or lying to make you look bad....I am simply giving my opinion on the picture. You could be totally correct and the picture is not a true representation of the size.

I am not hating on you RB32....they are your fish and you can treat them however you want....I am simply saying that I personally dont feel your fish look how a health nattereri should look. I think the body is out of proportion to the head...and the fish have way more stored fat then would be healthy for any fish.

Just my opinion....doesnt make me right


----------



## Hater

The fish is around 12". I have a Super Red Belly that is almost 2 years old and is almost 10" solid and is not grossly over weights, give me about a year or 2 and I will have my fishes just as big, if not, bigger(unless I seld them). However RB 32, I will give you credit for taking the fish out of the tank and taking pictures.

Your fishes are big enough already, why not get them on a proper diet and starve them so they can burn some of the fat stored in their dorsum and all over their body?

Hater


----------



## Stick

I had a 12 1/2" red that died about 5 years ago. I raised that beast for 12 1/2 years from dime size. It took that fish all of those years to reach that size. I had sceptics too but my fish was just old and long compared to your beasts. Props to you for actually taking the fish out and taking a pic, that must have been a real pain in the ass just to shut some doubters up, not to mention the stress you created for not only the fish you took out, but the rest of them while chasing him around. I guess that's what you gotta do tho when you make a claim like you did in the title. You proved it with the last pics, you definately have the biggest reds in captivity on this site unless someone can show some proof that they have bigger. Let's quit the guessing of the actual size and admit that it is the biggest red that anyone knows of on this site, maybe not in captivity but definately on this site. It's about time you actually came up with some pics


----------



## Hater

Stick said:


> I had a 12 1/2" red that died about 5 years ago. I raised that beast for 12 1/2 years from dime size. It took that fish all of those years to reach that size. I had sceptics too but my fish was just old and long compared to your beasts. Props to you for actually taking the fish out and taking a pic, that must have been a real pain in the ass just to shut some doubters up, not to mention the stress you created for not only the fish you took out, but the rest of them while chasing him around. I guess that's what you gotta do tho when you make a claim like you did in the title. You proved it with the last pics, you definately have the biggest reds in captivity on this site unless someone can show some proof that they have bigger. *Let's quit the guessing of the actual size and admit that it is the biggest red that anyone knows of on this site, maybe not in captivity but definately on this site. It's about time you actually came up with some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree Stick but I rather have a 10" healthy Red Belly then an ugly, grossly obesse fish like that of RB 32.

Hater


----------



## fishguy1313

RB 32 - I seen the bucket pics a couple of months ago and couldn't believe it. These new pics are amazing. The fish look plump and happy. Is the fish in the bucket one of the ones in these new pics???


----------



## RB 32

Hater said:


> I had a 12 1/2" red that died about 5 years ago. I raised that beast for 12 1/2 years from dime size. It took that fish all of those years to reach that size. I had sceptics too but my fish was just old and long compared to your beasts. Props to you for actually taking the fish out and taking a pic, that must have been a real pain in the ass just to shut some doubters up, not to mention the stress you created for not only the fish you took out, but the rest of them while chasing him around. I guess that's what you gotta do tho when you make a claim like you did in the title. You proved it with the last pics, you definately have the biggest reds in captivity on this site unless someone can show some proof that they have bigger. *Let's quit the guessing of the actual size and admit that it is the biggest red that anyone knows of on this site, maybe not in captivity but definately on this site. It's about time you actually came up with some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


I agree Stick but I rather have a 10" healthy Red Belly then an ugly, grossly obesse fish like that of RB 32.

Hater
[/quote]
Hater, somethings you don't understand is regular red-bellys almost never put on this kind of weight that my red-bellys have, it's a blessing to have reds this thick, because it just never happens, the only pygos that can put on this kind of weight are...terns, cariba, and piraya..

...If I had only 3-to-5 reds in my 300 gallon, I would have had over 16 inch reds by now..If I sell 6 of the reds right now and only keep 5 of them I can tell you that by next year max I will have a red that's close to 16 inches.


----------



## Hater

> Hater, somethings you don't understand is regular red-bellys almost never put on this kind of weight that my red-bellys have, it's a blessing to have reds this thick, because it just never happens, the only pygos that can put on this kind of weight are...terns, cariba, and piraya..


Rb 32 you should be more proud of the size of of your fishes not their width.

And I don't know what you are talking about with the rest of the Pygo family. All pygos put on about the same amount of weight depending on their size. A 14" Cariba is going to weight about the same as a 14" Red Belly. Pirayas will obviously be heavier and stockier but that is because they grow bigger.

You already have very large Red Belly's and you seem anxious to get them bigger, if you don't get them on a proper diet and allow them to burn some of the fat in their body, you will never accomplish your goal because your fishes will die.

Hater


----------



## ICEE

how many reds do u have


----------



## locust

RB your definition of thick is most peoples definition of obese, ugly and unhealthy , for the fishes sake why cant you see that? feeding them at that rate wont make them grow any longer just rounder, until they cant swim or breath properly probably,they are your pet fish not battery hens , just my opinion

a wild caught red in its prime l(maybe a bit thin, but healthy ) -


----------



## HugePiranha

locust said:


> RB your definition of thick is most peoples definition of obese, ugly and unhealthy , for the fishes sake why cant you see that? feeding them at that rate wont make them grow any longer just rounder, until they cant swim or breath properly probably,they are your pet fish not battery hens , just my opinion
> 
> a wild caught red in its prime l(maybe a bit thin, but healthy ) -
> 
> View attachment 158428


That red looks anorexic, or it got ran over by a steam roller.


----------



## locust

^lol, i know which one id rather have


----------



## Grosse Gurke

locust said:


> RB your definition of thick is most peoples definition of obese, ugly and unhealthy , for the fishes sake why cant you see that? feeding them at that rate wont make them grow any longer just rounder, until they cant swim or breath properly probably,they are your pet fish not battery hens , just my opinion
> 
> a wild caught red in its prime l(maybe a bit thin, but healthy ) -
> 
> View attachment 158428


This is what I am referring too when I point out how small the head is in relation to the body of rb32's fish. This is a sweet looking nattereri with a beautiful shape. Look at how proportioned the head is to the body.....then go look at rb32's fish and you can see the difference.


----------



## RB 32

GG you been in the hobby for too long not to know that all pygos come in all different shape heads, this is specially true with the nattereri, red-bellied piranhas...the member here (sccaave) that has 5 big pygos ... 2 or 3 of his cariba has the same head shape as my reds..

so the bottom line is that pygos specially reds come in all different shape heads.


----------



## ZOSICK

not again.


----------



## locust

no one mentioned the shape of the head, just the head to body SIZE relationship, you dont see 40 stone people with 3 foot heads do you?


----------



## RB 32

locust said:


> no one mentioned the shape of the head, just the head to body SIZE relationship


This is a members cariba , his user name is scaavve...and he has some large pygos and 2 or 3 of his caribas head shape is similar to mine..

In this pic you can see the shape of the head on this cariba is smaller than my reds..


----------



## odyssey

that fish is pretty obese too, you been giving out tips RB?


----------



## locust

well over fed making the head look small, surprise surprise that fish is dead, healthy 12ins caribe look like this ,


----------



## Grosse Gurke

RB 32 said:


> no one mentioned the shape of the head, just the head to body SIZE relationship


This is a members cariba , his user name is scaavve...and he has some large pygos and 2 or 3 of his caribas head shape is similar to mine..

In this pic you can see the shape of the head on this cariba is smaller than my reds..
[/quote]
Although I do not like the shape of this cariba...there is a difference between your fish...








and this fish:









Personally...both fish are grotesquely obese imo.


----------



## CorGravey

I still think no matter what shape it is in, a 15" red is a 15" red and i dont really care if its a bit chubby. Toss in caliente boys 9" feeders for dinner and you got a crazy feeding frenzy(and i bet they would finish the job).


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Everyone has there preference and what they like in fish. One of the main reasons I have always liked pygocentrus is the bulldog shape and "I can kick your ass" look........these fish dont have that look. They look more like the fat kid on the block...instead of the one that would kick your ass.


----------



## ChilDawg

Hey, but get in an eating contest with us...we WILL kick your ass.

(Or sit on your ass...that's an ass-kicking, right?)


----------



## LS1FDRx7

Grosse Gurke said:


> Everyone has there preference and what they like in fish. One of the main reasons I have always liked pygocentrus is the bulldog shape and "I can kick your ass" look........these fish dont have that look. They look more like the fat kid on the block...instead of the one that would kick your ass.


That's what I'm talking about! That's my reason also for loving the pygos species. Very nicely stated.


----------



## Piranha Guru

Grosse Gurke said:


> Everyone has there preference and what they like in fish. One of the main reasons I have always liked pygocentrus is the bulldog shape and "I can kick your ass" look........these fish dont have that look. They look more like the fat kid on the block...instead of the one that would kick your ass.


I look at those pics and see the "I've got dropsy" look.


----------



## a-ronn

Grosse Gurke said:


> Everyone has there preference and what they like in fish. One of the main reasons I have always liked pygocentrus is the bulldog shape and "I can kick your ass" look........these fish dont have that look. They look more like the fat kid on the block...instead of the one that would kick your ass.


Agreed 100 % i love the bulldog look fat ps look like there sick


----------



## RB 32

GG The bulldog look you talking about, almost always only piraya get and if you are lucky you will see some in terns, but I have never seen a red-belly that has the head shape of a adult piraya...


----------



## Grosse Gurke

Yes...adult piraya do look different then adult cariba or nattereri...however...imo there is a huge difference in the condition and health of these fish:


















The cariba in the picture on the bottom look amazing...that fish in the first picture looks disgusting. This is just my personal opinion....but I would rather have a tank of goldfish then that cariba or your nattereri....and that is the honest truth. I would be embarrassed to show someone a fish in that condition.


----------



## Alexx

Grosse Gurke said:


> Yes...adult piraya do look different then adult cariba or nattereri...however...imo there is a huge difference in the condition and health of these fish:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The cariba in the picture on the bottom look amazing...that fish in the first picture looks disgusting. This is just my personal opinion....but I would rather have a tank of goldfish then that cariba or your nattereri....and that is the honest truth. I would be embarrassed to show someone a fish in that condition.










well said


----------



## eiji

name them rosie and oprah, they're good for show


----------



## locust

bulldog nat


----------



## eiji

locust said:


> bulldog nat
> 
> View attachment 158552


that looks fearsome


----------



## face2006

RB 32 said:


> Ok it's a little over 13 inches..


damn what did I miss?..is this the biggest RBP you got?

yeah he is, that monster. you can tell his head is turned in trying to take a bite of whatever you are laying him in. definately alittle over 13"


----------



## bmpower007

sweet reds arb, havn't seen you or your fish for years...very nice


----------



## ...Jay...

I know I'm a little late to the thread, but damn thats a big fish you got there RB. Mabey not quite what you estimated, huge non the less. Now what took so long? You shoulda done that a year ago. hehehe

As far as the weight on him, its your fish. Not really what I would want, but hey, its what your going for. Everyone is different when it comes to how they handle their pets. You shoulda got a weight on him while you had him out.


----------



## PygoLover

i totally agree with GG. your nattereri are f*cking fat RB32, and that can't be a personal opinion, cause it's just the truth. thick pygo's doesn't mean healty pygos. Anyway, your fish are damn huge and they serve coloration. that means they're not stressed out and they fell good gratz. anyway they'll have respiration and movement problems if u keep feeding them this way, and i'm pretty sure that thay won't least 10-13 years if u don't change they're diet. I grow up fishes taking care of what's the best thing to do to make THEM feel the best i can, not to make them as "I" want to see. that fat is not healty for them...if u care of them u'll feed them less, otherwise that means you just care of what you like and you don't give a sh*t to your fishes, u just use them to show how clever you are, and to be proud of what you say: "that u got the biggest rb's in captivity". in my opinion, u just have the fattest pygo's in captivity cause i saw solid 14" rb in a 200 gallon tank, they were huge and well proportioned, simply beautifull. and i can certanly say that also a red belly which pass 12" has a bulldog extra large face

my pictures shows how, in my simple opinion, a 9"-9,5" healty Red belly should look like....see the proportions between head and body.





























Tommaso


----------



## black_piranha

for anyone of you out there that think these really aren't his fish, they are. i haven't seen them in person myself, but i've been on this forum long enough to remember there was a controversy or argument on the size of his fish, how un-natural they look i think last year.


----------



## marmot

I'm no expert, but those nattereri are definitely overweight. It's ultimately RB's decision, but I just don't get the point of stuffing their faces with hundreds of pellets a day, or whatever other food you're choosing. My fish actually won't eat that many pellets per day - he usually stops eating after maybe 10 pellets a day or so, and he's currently at 9"+ or -

I completely agree with Hater. I am both shocked that your fish are that large (and they are f*cking massive, let's not kid ourselves), and shocked that they are continuing to grow. I highly doubt that they'll live to be very old at this rate; it's simply not natural for them to be carrying that much mass.

This is the fattest you'll ever see my personal fish, which is literally 2 hours after he ate an African cichlid.


----------

